# musicians admitting they sold their souls or possessed



## 001 (Aug 15, 2009)

hello people

the music industry is dark,,,, lots to learn and more going on then you think.....


anywhooo I am posting videos of musicians admitting they sold their souls or possessed....

check it out




*Bob Dylan - 2004 - "60 Minutes" interview pt.2*


 44 
 


 Bob Dylan - 2004 - ... 


he admits from 3.45 onwards





*DMX - Damien*




known for selling his soul





*Robert Johnson- Crossroad*





 

 



*Did Robert Johnson really sell his soul?*










pfff i cant be bother with no more cant find the videos I am looking for.....


check theses out but beware it has a bit of a christian overtone.... a very good video series..... enjoy




 
 _They_ Sold _Their Souls for Rock and Roll_ Part 1 - 4  
57:31 - 2 years ago video.google.com 

YouthMv | "_They_ Sold _Their Souls for Rock and Roll_' is jaw-dropping. If you love any of the artists featured on this box, you can't afford not to watch the videos!




  They Sold Their Soul part 2









 
 _They Sold Their Souls for Rock and Roll Part 3_ - _4_  
57:55 - 2 years ago video.google.com 

YouthMv | "_They Sold Their Souls for Rock and Roll_' is jaw-dropping. If you love any of the artists featured on this box, you can't afford not to watch the videos! 










 _They Sold Their Souls for Rock and Roll Part 4_ - _4_  57:54 - 2 years ago video.google.com 

YouthMv | "_They Sold Their Souls for Rock and Roll_' is jaw-dropping. If you love any of the artists featured on this box, you can't afford not to watch the videos!


----------



## Boneman (Aug 15, 2009)

This is hogwash...I watched two of these videos and they both sucked. Bob Dylan never mentioned anything about selling his soul or being possessed.


----------



## 001 (Aug 15, 2009)

this site is cool


http://theater.goodfight.org/

it gets to the point



what dose bob say then exactly and what would you think it implying?

the last 4 long videos covers a lot and I dont think its hog wash.... what about jimmy page or what black babbath have to say for them selfs, plus the list goes on...


how about what jerry lee lewis and robert johnson.... i wanted to put this thread together but I cant find the videos, as the list and videos are so long and too many,,,, the last 4 long video covers quite a bit....... or the site up top worth a check


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

Interesting stuff here....


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 15, 2009)

crossroads is a sick assed song, musicians selling their souls is more of a metaphor for selling their art, created from the soul, to the public, the devil, which is also a metaphor in my opinion


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 15, 2009)

Led Zepplins Jimmy Page was an opened Devil Worshiper. As a matter of fact he had Allister Crawlys writing etched onto his records around the rim. Look it up, dude was a fanatic when it came to satan and Allister Crawley.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 15, 2009)

didnt he own A. Crowley's house?


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 15, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> didnt he own A. Crowley's house?


 Yeah he did (castle) for the longest, then someone else bought it. I dunno I don't think you could give me that Castle. 
Allister Crowley was a sick perverted man, who killed children for sacraficial purposes.
led zepplins album cover with all the nude children climbing the rocks.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 15, 2009)

i have a led zepplin (3 or 4 cant remember, prety sure its 4) album with stairway on it, ive heard the lyrics backwards on the internet, but i really want to find a record player and hear it for myself


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 15, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i have a led zepplin (3 or 4 cant remember, prety sure its 4) album with stairway on it, ive heard the lyrics backwards on the internet, but i really want to find a record player and hear it for myself


 What works best is the old reel to reels. Thats what we used when we where Teenagers. Yeah that stuff is for real. Everyone was doing it.


----------



## 001 (Aug 16, 2009)

crazy stuff init, yeh he has crawleys house up in scotland in lock ness....... crawley is some sick guy


----------



## OregonMeds (Aug 16, 2009)

And the point of your thread is what? (Athiests or at least one, wants to know)
If I can sell my soul I offer it up for an average span lifetime of being happy and pain free.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 16, 2009)

OregonMeds said:


> And the point of your thread is what? (Athiests or at least one, wants to know)
> If I can sell my soul I offer it up for an average span lifetime of being happy and pain free.


 Really? You think being free of pain for a lifetime is cool when you would be facing an eternity of torture in hell  ? Oh but your athiest you have to find out the hard way .


----------



## KaleoXxX (Aug 16, 2009)

its all symbolic, first of all the devil and hell do not exist, except as metaphores. when you "sell your soul to the devil" your marketing on something that makes you special or unique to mankind, ie your soul, to the devil, someone who is corrupt and will make money off you

the eternity of torture you would spend, is the rest of your life, knowing you sold your self and cant ever get it back

thats how i see it atleast


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 16, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> its all symbolic, first of all the devil and hell do not exist, except as metaphores. when you "sell your soul to the devil" your marketing on something that makes you special or unique to mankind, ie your soul, to the devil, someone who is corrupt and will make money off you
> 
> the eternity of torture you would spend, is the rest of your life, knowing you sold your self and cant ever get it back
> 
> thats how i see it atleast


Thats a pleasant way of seeing things. I however believe in the fire and brimstone, complete unimaginable torture and forever. 
Flip side ofcourse is having wings, and being in a place of love and light.
Yeah I have met many evil people in my days, and these people where open satan worshipers, I can say from experience that I am a believer that there is much much more than what we can only imagine.


----------



## 001 (Aug 16, 2009)

their is too much in the unknown to be an athiests man.... just look on the life on earth man,,, all the plants, fruits and crops.... fish, birds and bees.... our body is so complex its a living masterpeice man...... every thing is finely tuned man.... don't forget the world of the microbes too, and the world of the universe and space......

everything is beautyful & devin,,,,,, nothing is explainable of how it got here,,, if so what created it and it so what created that and the list goes on....

what come 1st the ganja or the seed??????? thier is only one logical ansure to that that will make sence........ 

"god" if you got a more causeable or more logicable ansure then god the master of all creation then please tell me,,,,,,, remember we dont know nothing and are spritually blind


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 16, 2009)

I sold my soul for a grilled cheese sandwich and to think I could have been Bob Dylan . . . .


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Aug 16, 2009)

001 said:


> "god" if you got a more causeable or more logicable ansure then god the master of all creation then please tell me,,,,,,, remember we dont know nothing and are spritually blind


 I would not be alive if it where not for Jesus/God. Nor would others I know.
My father for example was swimming across a cove with a snorkel, he made it half way and starting sinking, we saw from shore he was in trouble, we jumped in boat and took off as fast as possible. ( my father smoked 2 pacs a day and was wearing levi's) So while we are frantic trying to get boat started my father says (later) that he got real tired and realized the levis where weighing him down, he tryed to pull them off and could not, he says he just said " well Oh boy (Jesus) looks like this is it, if you don't help me I'm done" then he says he reached out and felt a bush and then he was on land sitting there next to a bush trying to catch his breath. We made it across cove and there where he was, on land next to a bush.
Debunk this all you want (who ever) but I am a witness to Divine intervition. 
It's easy not to believe, it's hard to believe, but in the end all will know where they stand for eternity.
If one wants to believe, just start thinking what if, and start asking Jesus for help in understanding. Miracles out way Science any day.


----------

